# Dark substrate suggestions



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm trying to find a nice looking dark (black or not to far off ) subtrate for my next 84G tank.

I'm going to use organic potting soil for the base (for plants) and want to cap it. In a smaller tank i used eco-complete that worked fairly well. In another tank i have black gravel (backup plan) and in a 3rd I have fluval stratum which also looks real attractive but would be pricey to fill a 4' tank.

In the US i hear of people using black beauty blasting sand but i cant seem to find it in BC.

What are some other options for a real dark substrate (cap) that wont break the bank?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

No alternative suggestions other then pet shop aquarium gravel?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

There's got to be some sort of inert dark gravel you can buy from the local nursery. Put some peat under it too?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

That is actually a not bad idea.. ill mix peat in with the organic potting mix.. should soften the water a bit


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Saw an old guy's tank, he had put peat, potting soil, and pea sized gravel over top and it was one of the nicest planted tanks I've ever seen. He showed me his other tank with Eco-complete and it wasnt even close on how nice the plants were.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

My 12G edge has a layer of miracle grow organic potting mix caped with eco-complete and the plants are growing like crazy. Peat/potting mix (organic!) is an excellent way to avoid having to does it with nutrients for a long long time. I'm still at a loss of what to cap it with. Pea gravel could work if i could find it dark enough. I'm set on a very dark substrate to make the colors pop of the little guys


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Phone around and find a sandblasting place. Should be in yellow pages or on net these days.
Ask for the stuff in link, comes in different sizes, ie grit
I know its sold locally but can't remember where

Target Products Ltd.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I seem to remember someone saying Lordco carries the sandblasting sand. I don't know if there is one in or near Kelowna though...


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

There 3 in town. They carry silica based ones which I believe is clear and the green crushed glass. However maybe they can order it in!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

shift said:


> My 12G edge has a layer of miracle grow organic potting mix caped with eco-complete and the plants are growing like crazy. Peat/potting mix (organic!) is an excellent way to avoid having to does it with nutrients for a long long time. I'm still at a loss of what to cap it with. Pea gravel could work if i could find it dark enough. I'm set on a very dark substrate to make the colors pop of the little guys


Not the subject of the thread, but this is an absolutely gorgeous tank! Beautiful!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Contact Mike a.k.a. digger if you are interested in a 3M black silica sand


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Flourite Black (or Flourite Black Sand) is another inert substrate that is appealing and natural. J&L should carry it.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalj


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Your 12g is incredible!!! How long did it take to get like that?

I've got Flourite Black in my planted tank and it's been great. I have no idea how much you'd need for a tank that size.. I think I've seen it quite a bit cheaper in Calgary.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Yea it would take quite a bit. If I can find it. So far I have only seen brown and dark brown. Not black. They may be able to order it in but sadly I'm sure I won't get the current sale price! Where did you see it cheap in Calgary? My da goes there quite a bit for work 

Is there any big difference in fluorite black and Eco complete? Which is better value for buying large quantities?



Thanks!
I had the 6g edge early December then upgraded it to the 12g edge just after New Years. So 3 months total or 2 physically in this version.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

shift said:


> Where did you see it cheap in Calgary? My da goes there quite a bit for work
> 
> Is there any big difference in fluorite black and Eco complete? Which is better value for buying large quantities?
> 
> ...


It was either Pisces Pets, or Big Al's... I also see that J&L has it pretty cheap, they're down on the coast.

I;m not sure on the difference between Flourite and Eco Complete, so hopefully someone else can chime in on that.

My tank has been running for seven months and it looks positively sparse compared to yours, wow! Do you use Co2?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

No co2. I do how where have o base layer of organic potting soil under the Eco complete so there lots of nutrients for the plants.


I half debate doing it on the big new tank but I do prefer the simplicity of low tech!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Eco complete is an enhanced substrate (it is nutrient rich out of the bag). Fluorite Black is an iron rich natural substrate which has nutrient absorbing properties). You will want to dose fertilizers with the Flourite from the get-go (you wouldn't need to with the EC for a while). 

The Flourite will be a more economical choice.

I hope that helps !

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalj


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

More economical as in cheaper? If I have to buy 6 bags of something cheaper will probably win!


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

I looked for Black Beauty/Black Diamond in Kelowna and had no luck either. 

I ended up going with Aqua Soil in my tanks. Not exactly cheap, but I really like it. I had one tank that was MGOPS with some really fine gravel (stuff right at the waterline) from the beach and it did work well, but it was messy when rescaping.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Where did you get your aqua soil from? About how much $ for what quantity was it? Did you find it around kelowna?

I still want to do potting soil capped with something... Fluval stratum was my back up plan but it would be pricey to do a 4' tank.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Nooo... I got it from Miyabi Aqua Design/Aquariums West. I got around 3/4 of a 9L bag of normal type and the rest powder type, and it was about $70. That filled my 60-P and my Spec 2. Not cheap at all for a larger tank.

Yeah the stratum is quite expensive, especially locally. I am also assuming it's light like Aqua Soil - if you cap it over dirt, you might get chunks of dirt floating around if you move anything. I wonder if anywhere would carry something like 3M ColorQuartz? It's like a really fine colored gravel, I think it's used for swimming pools.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Jaguar said:


> I wonder if anywhere would carry something like 3M ColorQuartz? It's like a really fine colored gravel, I think it's used for swimming pools.


as mentioned on my previous post, I got my Black 3M ColorQuartz from digger. They did a group order before, I think from the states. I don't know if they still have it.

I have both; Aquasoil amazonia on my CO2 Injected tank and the the black quartz on my Low tech tank. I love them both, it depends what type of setup you wanna do. if its heavily planted, go for the Amazonia (ain't cheap though).

Cheers!


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

If your looking for inert sand, try going to ipu they have fair prices.


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

shift said:


> Where did you get your aqua soil from? About how much $ for what quantity was it? Did you find it around kelowna?
> 
> I still want to do potting soil capped with something... Fluval stratum was my back up plan but it would be pricey to do a 4' tank.


King Eds has Fluval Stratum for $25.00


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Do u know how big of a bag that is?


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

sorry, I thought they only have one size which is the 4kg 8.8 lbs.

they have tons


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

How many do you think it would take to fill a 4' tank?

Its amazingly hard to find good cheap dark substrates. You could do pea gravel for a landscape store for probably 20$ pool filter sand is probally 10$ but all are lighter colors. Theres even pea gravel in bags at home depot for 7$ which is a big mix of stuff.

Flourite dark /black is nice but would be pricey for 4-6 bags.. sames goes with fluval stratum

Is there any o


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

So I found some pea gravel which is not bad a bit colorful and some nice looking crushed basalt which should be tank safe. (Perfect color!)

My only concerns is will the larger size and sharper edges be okay in a shrimp/tetra tank or are the chips to big and jagged?


----------

